# Scource for demonsrating how to read grain direction



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I am finding it difficult in understanding how to read grain direction and finding an explanation that I can understand. Help please !


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If the face has a cathedral grain pattern, the grain runs towards the top of the cathedral. If it's a straight grain, take a piece of card stock or a playing card and run the edge at a 90 along the corner of the board edge. One direction will be smooth. the other will likely snag the card. 
I sometimes use my bare fingers....NOT recommended.
To complicate matters, some boards will have grain that runs in both directions, like at a knot or where a limb may have grown.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Gene, that was helpful. It amazes me sometimes when professional editors take three pages in attempt to explain what someone like yourself can give me a better understanding in two sentences !


----------

